# Feeling Great



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

My baby's a bundle of energy again, so I took some pictures today. Only two more days until I can wash him again...Hallelujah!

I'm wondering what you all think I should do with his hair. I wanted the groomer to trim it last time to help it grow out, but she didn't trim anything. She said I shouldn't if I want it to grow out. Should I have her come and cut his head into a bob so it's at least straight? And trim the rest? How should I describe it? Like a half inch everywhere? His coat is not as long as I thought it might be at 9 months, but he has gotten taller so maybe that's why the hair looks not much longer than it was at 7 months?

Thanks for any advice! I'm clueless...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Some more...


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

No scissors or clippers, please, he is perfect. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Looking for opinions? I say leave him the way he is - that love bug is just perfect! :wub: A Malt in full coat is simply beautiful!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

But won't his hair grow faster if we trim it? It looks kind of shaggy and uneven now...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love his hair......I would not do anything to it........he has a gorgeous coat!!! He is just stunning!!!

I wonder if I will say that when I get Rain........gorgeous long coat but I am kind of scared. I am a girly girl though and won't it be pretty with a bow......no clothes for this little one, can't hid that coat!!!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

He is beautiful! I wouldnt do anything to his coat :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I would never cut his hair, he's so beautiful :wub: love that little face :wub:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't cut his coat he is just adorable. If you want to grow his coat you might want to wrap him :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

If you want to cut his hair, go for it! Sometimes it makes all the difference in the world.  I think he would look cute with about 2-3" allover, and a bobbed head.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Casanova takes my breath away he is so beautiful.....that face....that coat....OMG :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

He is gorgeous just how he is!!! Simply breathtaking!!! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The layers are growing and that's why it looks uneven. Trimming won't help much if at all. This is
the teenage stage and in a few more months it will be glorious....IF you want it long.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I too think Casanova looks absolutely wonderful right now! 

But to everyone who says 'Never cut him!!!'-- I mean, doesn't she have to eventually cut/trim him? Before he becomes a complete floor sweeper (which could be a pain keeping clean) ? When is the right time/when does a puppy really need a trip to the groomer to get trimmed/ 'reshaped'?

P.s i absolutely adore Casanova :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Casanova is gorgeous!

Linda


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ May 13 2009, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775982


> I love his hair......I would not do anything to it........he has a gorgeous coat!!! He is just stunning!!!
> 
> I wonder if I will say that when I get Rain........gorgeous long coat but I am kind of scared. I am a girly girl though and won't it be pretty with a bow......no clothes for this little one, can't hid that coat!!!![/B]


Wait, wait, wait... I'm sorry to interupt this post, but are you the person that everyone was trying to figure out. Are you the one getting that precious baby ,Rain, in the breeders section of this forum?!? Yay, I figured out the mystery, I hope I'm not the last to know...LOL! 

Back to Cassanova, I think his hair is perfect the way it is and I can't believe he is in need of a bath!!! He looks perfect, but what Angel doesn't! :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree, Casanova is gorgeous just the way he is. I don't really know if trimming the ends will make it grow faster, but if the ends are dry or splitting, it
might be healthy to trim them slightly - it doesn't look like they are.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yep, I read the post about Rain and I'm pretty much last to know! I feel so stupid!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned, you can dye that boy's hair red, blue, green, orange, brown, or yellow, and he'd still

be drop-dead-GORGEOUS!! :wub: :wub: Hehe, but in all seriousness, I think you should keep his coat long.

He's absolute perfection the way he is!! :wub2:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Agree with everyone. Keep it the way it is  Why ruin a great thing!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ May 13 2009, 11:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776104


> Agree with everyone. Keep it the way it is  Why ruin a great thing![/B]



Ditto


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

He's gorgeous. Don't cut his hair. Let it grow if you want him in full coat. Casanova is just beautiful, Sophia. I'm so pleased to hear he's getting back to normal!! Good for him (and you)!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Casanova is absolutely adorable!!! :wub: :wub: No matter what you do with his hair, he will still be sheer perfection!!! :wub: 

I vote is to not trim his hair!!!  I had Maggie's coat trimmed before her spay and regretted it because it took longer for her to be in full coat!!! Before I brought Maggie home, I always thought I would keep my Maltese in a puppy coat. There is just something about a Maltese in full coat that I love!!! :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (njdrake @ May 13 2009, 11:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776111


> QUOTE (ckim111 @ May 13 2009, 11:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776104





> Agree with everyone. Keep it the way it is  Why ruin a great thing![/B]



Ditto
[/B][/QUOTE]

Double ditto!!!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ May 14 2009, 12:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776123


> Casanova is absolutely adorable!!! :wub: :wub: No matter what you do with his hair, he will still be sheer perfection!!! :wub:
> 
> I vote is to not trim his hair!!!  I had Maggie's coat trimmed before her spay and regretted it because it took longer for her to be in full coat!!! *Before I brought Maggie home, I always thought I would keep my Maltese in a puppy coat. * There is just something about a Maltese in full coat that I love!!! :wub:[/B]


I felt the same wat before I had a malt as well! Don't touch that beautiful coat! It'll grow eventually!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

That little angel is perfect. A real show stopper. And what a gorgeous, loveable little face. I wouldn't touch him with anything but a brush when he needs it. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 13 2009, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776067


> Yep, I read the post about Rain and I'm pretty much last to know! I feel so stupid! [/B]



Well, don't feel so stupid because your not the last to know i am, i just got home from work. 

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ May 13 2009, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776131


> QUOTE (njdrake @ May 13 2009, 11:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776111





> QUOTE (ckim111 @ May 13 2009, 11:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776104





> Agree with everyone. Keep it the way it is  Why ruin a great thing![/B]



Ditto
[/B][/QUOTE]

Double ditto!!!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Triple Ditto!!!!!!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for your kind words! Casanova gives you all lots of kisses.

I definitely would like to try to grow and keep Casanova in a full coat. If a trim won't help it grow faster, then I'll just wait it out.

I'm still trying to make sense of all this. So do you never need to cut it because the longer hairs get broken when it hits the floor? I really don't understand not having to trim it at all...Do I start wrapping now, or later? Do Malts with full coats ever get trimmed?

Thanks a million! xo


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:smheat: :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: He is just so darn cute!!!

No advice, as I don't know myself...but he is beautiful right now.....and so happy the little guy is feeling better!!! Your a great Mommy :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava thinks her cousin looks perfect just like he is!!!! :wub: 


Although I have been wondering also what needs to be trimmed. The hair around her feet is flipping up now, so I guess I have to trim that. The hair on her body looks like it needs the split ends trimmed, but I'm following what ever you do.....so don't make any mistakes, LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 14 2009, 07:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776168


> I'm still trying to make sense of all this. So do you never need to cut it because the longer hairs get broken when it hits the floor? I really don't understand not having to trim it at all...Do I start wrapping now, or later? Do Malts with full coats ever get trimmed?
> 
> Thanks a million! xo[/B]


Malt's hair will just keep growing and growing so if you don't want all his hair dragging on the floor like a real mop, then yes you trim it. Pet malts coats don't have to go through all the wrapping. I think its silly that show dogs have to go through all that wrapping, JMHO. The average person can't tell the difference.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ May 13 2009, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775978


> No scissors or clippers, please, he is perfect. :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]



QUOTE (Cosy @ May 13 2009, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776028


> The layers are growing and that's why it looks uneven. Trimming won't help much if at all. This is
> the teenage stage and in a few more months it will be glorious....IF you want it long.[/B]



I do have to agree.  He is gorgeous just as he is and if you want his coat to be long, let it be. It will eventually even out. :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I wouldn't change a thing, he looks gorgeous as is. :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

wrapping just seems like to much work and you don't get the opportunity to enjoy the beautiful coat as much since it's wrapped. Unless you are showing (which I can understand the need to keep the coat clean and perfect) then I wouldn't wrap - just grow it out


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 14 2009, 07:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776168


> Thanks, everyone, for your kind words! Casanova gives you all lots of kisses.
> 
> I definitely would like to try to grow and keep Casanova in a full coat. If a trim won't help it grow faster, then I'll just wait it out.
> 
> ...


From what I understand (which doesn't mean much) if you don't wrap their coats you shouldn't have to cut/trim them because their hair will break from being on carpeting and grass etc. Maggie is 2 and I had her trimmed before her spay at about 7 months and haven't had to trim her hair. Abbie's hair has been to the floor since she was about 10 months old and haven't had to cut her's either. I don't worry about wrapping my girls' coats as they are only pets. To me wrapping seems like a lot of work for a pet.

If does grow past the floor, I would trim it before it gets too long. I have had to trim Maggie's tail a few times. On my two, I regularly trim their paws, paw pads, tummies, and girly areas.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

He is beautiful! I wouldnt change a thing.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, you guys! I will just do nothing ( :yes: so hard...) and worry about trimming when he starts tripping on his hair, LOL.


----------

